# Some of my pens



## OhioPenworks (Jun 16, 2014)

In response to my introductory post I was asked if I had any photos of my work. I assume that this is the right place to post them. Lately I have been turning different ball point pens. Thanks for looking and I welcome constructive criticism.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 16, 2014)

What is that desert sunset?? Something spalted and dyed red? Man that is sweet looking.

The others are awesome as well. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2014)

Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice work on those pens. Welcome to WB.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## OhioPenworks (Jun 16, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> What is that desert sunset?? Something spalted and dyed red? Man that is sweet looking.
> 
> The others are awesome as well. Nice work!


Yes. Something (I don't know for sure what) spalted and double dyed red and brown. Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome pens !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't see any room for criticism in those babies!! Everyone of them is superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice work 

The second pen down (B14-010) -- it looks like you made the nib section yourself out of the same material (acrylic acetate?) as the pen barrel, which is really classy. Did you get the components (clicker, clip, etc) from a kit? And which supplier please?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## OhioPenworks (Jun 16, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice work
> 
> The second pen down (B14-010) -- it looks like you made the nib section yourself out of the same material (acrylic acetate?) as the pen barrel, which is really classy. Did you get the components (clicker, clip, etc) from a kit? And which supplier please?


The clip, click mechanism and barrel material all came from Richard Greenwald. The nose was made from the same material. I cut threads for the nose and the click mechanism. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 16, 2014)

OhioPenworks said:


> The clip, click mechanism and barrel material all came from Richard Greenwald. The nose was made from the same material. I cut threads for the nose and the click mechanism.


I had a suspicion this was not from a standard kit -- if you're going to the trouble of making the section (nose) yourself, you might as well spend a couple of dollars more to get a better quality mechanism. I haven't bought any of Richard's components but it's on my plan ... when I've finished off the kitless fountain pens that I started (and made a dent in my stock of normal ballpoint kits )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice group of pens! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful work Michael. Great photography too. Have to agree with Cody though - that Destert Sunset steals the show!

BTW - I'm moving this to the pen turning section for you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2014)

Great looking pens ! I'm partial to the first, go figure lol . What did you use on it ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 16, 2014)

They all look great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## OhioPenworks (Jun 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Great looking pens ! I'm partial to the first, go figure lol . What did you use on it ?


I used a fairly new product (at least to me) called Craft Coat. That one is the satin finish. There is also semi-gloss or gloss to choose from.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice pens! I really like the buckeye with the gun metal.

And welcome to WB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 1, 2014)

They all look great Mike! The desert sunset steals it for me...although I am a bit partial :cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## OhioPenworks (Jul 19, 2014)

Well go figure!

For all, Brooks803 is one of the most talented blank makers I know. I purchased the Desert Sunset material from him while at the Mid Atlantic Penturners Gathering earlier this year.


----------

